

Ask HN: What server setups should I test my new self-hosted app on? - thenomad

I&#x27;m currently running a small ISV, developing a self-hosted (on a LAMP stack web server) analytics package.<p>We&#x27;ve just hit the alpha testing stage, and I&#x27;m wanting to make sure that our app runs on as wide a range of web server environments as possible.<p>It&#x27;s designed to be installed on a LAMP stack, so I&#x27;m trying to think of all the ways that stack could be configured which could cause us problems.<p>Currently, on the list I have:<p>* Test as many distros as reasonably possible, including Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS, Debian.<p>* Test versions of PHP back to 5.2<p>* Test older versions of MySQL<p>* Test drop-in replacements for MySQL like MariaDB.<p>What else should I be testing? What other configurations, settings, modules etc have you seen cause problems for a simple PHP&#x2F;Mysql app?<p>All suggestions gratefully received!
======
fbm
We also sell a self hosted PHP/MySQL app. Here's what we've found so far:

\- Other OS: Windows, OSX at least.

\- Prepackaged environments: WAMP, XAMPP, MAMP.

\- PHP Modules that are not normally installed and that your app is using.

\- How PHP works with Apache: mod_php, filters, CGI/FastCGI.

\- NGINX.

\- PHP interface with MySQL (mysql, mysqli). We only support mysqli but it's
not always installed. Other times no support for MySQL is installed.

\- Other databases if you allow them.

\- You're probably not developing with the latest versions of PHP/MySQL, so
check also incompatibilities with newer versions.

\- Sessions / Cookies.

\- Time settings can give problems also: different timezone between the server
and PHP.

These are the ones I could think of right now. Installation is, by far, what's
going to cause you the majority of support issues.

You app seems interesting, do you have anything to show?

~~~
thenomad
Fantastic! Thanks very much. That'll keep our tester busy for a while!

We don't have anything much to show right now, but we hopefully will do soon.

